# ADGA registration?



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

So, I registered to be a member under ADGA today. Did the online form, sent in the payment, etc. However, unlike the NDGA, my membership wasn't automatic. Will i be sent my member ID in the mail? The website said someone would contact me shortly. I am asking because I cannot apply for a herdname until I am a member, and I would like to do that ASAP. Will I have to wait for conformation on my herd name as well? 

Is there anywhere I can check to see that the herdname I want is open for both ADGA and NDGA?

Also, on the transfer of ownership papers, will my herdname be put on there if I make it in time? If not, what will be put on the paper? 

Sorry for all the questions, i'm having some major blonde moments trying to get started up. :angel2:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, they should send a packet through mail. :thumb:

Also, a word or advice on the herdname...email ADGA with a few choices and see which/if any are available. They are extremely picky about hernames so email before you apply for sure. I would email them within a couple days and tell them you have a membership pending but would like to get the herdname figured out asap. 

The transfer will be put into your name...they don't put your herdname under "owner"...just your name. That's how it works whether or not you are a member or have a herd name.

Hope that helps! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure you may have to wait for them to contact you. 

Your herdname will only go on goats that are born of your breeding not ones you buy. So since it sounds like these goats were purchased (transfer of ownership papers) they will have the breeders prefix in their names. :wink:


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Thank you thank you both of you! I will email tonight as I go to the fair for the next week and see what they can do, a very helpful tip! 

Also-for the tattoo letters...what is commonly used? I thought that A,B,C,etc. was used according to the year they were born in the breeding program (i.e first goats born under herdname would be A and then #s) Is there something before the A? Or am I just being stupid?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

The right ear is tattooed with your farm designation ... for instance, mine is LHF1. The left ear is tattooed with the letter designating the year born followed by the number of that birth. B is the designated tattoo for 2011 and if it was your first kid, then that tattoo would be B1; second kid would be B2, etc.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I called and talked to a lady about the herd name. There are a bunch of things they will not allow, and so many of my ideas were already taken. She talked me through it and could tell me if what I wanted was taken, instead of having to wait to do it through the mail or email. I needed to get it done quickly as I had goats I wanted to sell.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

If fair is within a week, then I don't know if you will be able to get all the paperwork done and reg transferred, even with paying a rush order charge.... you did pay the rush charge didn't you....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

they also have online .. a list of "now available" names that have been given up and are available for use now.... U might find something in there....
I emailed back and forth with Penny at ADGA on herd names several months ago... all the ones I wanted ... I couldn't use. Finally found one and then never applied.... I guess I'm just 
'one of those customers'...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I still haven't been able to get my herdname registered through ADGA. Their restrictions on herd names are absolutely ridiculous. So if you can't get a herdname through ADGA, you can usually get the same one through AGS and send the AGS paper(s) into ADGA and they'll register your goat as AGS Herd Name.... Which is annoying, but there is no way i'm going to change my herdname just to comply with their "rules". AGS is WAY more lenient.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

It took them about 2-3 months from the date I registered to become a member and get an ID #, get a pin #. transfer all our goats into our name,and finaly get a herd name.It was a process but all is done and now I can relax abit.Our herd name was our first choice so I got lucky I guess but I do have a book with all the registered herd names if you have yours picked out already I can look in it to see if it's chosen.


----------

